# NCIS "Bloodbath" S03E21 25 April 2006



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I liked Abby's skeleton undies!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The scene in the van wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> The scene in the van wasn't too shabby either.


"*DON'T LOOK UP MY SKIRT!!!!*"


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

So I guess this episode is definitive proof that Abby and McGee did at one time have a physical relationship with each other. Otherwise why would he "still have [her] toothbrush" and why would she be so comfortable hanging out with him in his apartment in her underwear?


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

so wait.... stalker guy was found out to have a gun, with a suicide note written in Abby's handwriting...

and all Gibbs did was show him that Abby wasn't listening to him... and the guy is supposed to just go "Ahh.. i guess I was wrong then, laters!"

They are just letting this guy get off ?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I doubt it. I bet he does time for various crimes he commited.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

It was wonderful seeing Abby in so little. 


As for her psycho ex.... I don't think he was getting off scott free. Gibbs was just playing mind games with him. I'm sure shortly after Gibbs left he was transfered to the local police.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

My power was out during NCIS and I missed the show. If anybody still has this and could put it on a VHS tape or DVD, I will pay postage and whatever you think is fair for your time. I can't download off the internet because I just have access to dial-up. Just send me a PM if you can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

screencaps?


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

I love those "Abby-centered" episodes. I'm just hoping the next one isn't another "Abby's in danger" plots. That's twice already.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I liked Abby's skeleton undies!


Underwear shots from Abby and Katherine McPhee on Idol, all in one night, what Tivo was made for!


----------



## waitaminute (Jun 14, 2005)

Anybody remember the web site address that stalker boy supposedly set up as a shrine to Abby? I forgot it and have already deleted the ep. anybody check to see if it was real?


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

waitaminute said:


> Anybody remember the web site address that stalker boy supposedly set up as a shrine to Abby? I forgot it and have already deleted the ep. anybody check to see if it was real?


Undelete is our friend. 

Ziva said it was www.myhotdarkangel.com


----------



## waitaminute (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks.
Right now it's not real. I wonder if anybody will build a shrine to Abby. I thought CBS might have, with what they are doing on CSI:NY.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

The domain got registered yesterday, though someone called Domains by Proxy, Inc.

I wonder if that means someone watching the episode scooped up the name, or if the network / production company just waited till the last minute before taking it...


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> The scene in the van wasn't too shabby either.


Brass knuckles, stun gun and a mini-skirt, who couldn't love Abby


----------



## missy-momma (Oct 13, 2007)

it wont let me watch the vid what i do
HELP ME


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

What won't let you watch a year and half old video??


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi.

What is this?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

busyba said:


> Hi.
> 
> What is this?


This is called resurrecting a very old thread that contains a link to a video which has long disappeared.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> This is called resurrecting a very old thread that contains a link to a video which has long disappeared.


Thank you Dr. Restart 

I am Dr. Remulak!


----------

